# Home Theater online consultant Form



## Speedywink (Feb 26, 2014)

I recently purchase a new home a nd I am looking to use an extra room to constuct a Home Theater. I need some kind of A/V consultation form that I can do online because of my job. I travel alot an would not have the time to have an in-home service so I will need a detail questionary so I can sent info and pictures on.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I know of no companies off the top of my head that do what you're asking. :dontknow:


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

This is it, your here. Fire away, give us pics of the room in mind, along with dimensions and how much you want to spend, we will help you spend your money all day. :devil: 
And welcome to the forum.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes! Use us this is half the reason we're on here. 

Things to consider:
Do you want a projector or a TV? How big

Is there access over the room; 2 floor or 1 story

How will the room be used? Gaming, sports/movies, music enjoyment. 

How many people do you see in the room at one time? Seating layout. 

Once this has been established then we move on to equipment.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Another thing to think about is what is your location. Maybe someone close by could come and take a look and see what can and needs to be done.


----------

